#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-15
<thefinn93> bkerensa (reading scrollback) maybe door-to-door isn't the best of ideas, but if you give me some flyers I'll go put them up at the nerdy hangouts
<thefinn93> free geek, backspace, brainsilo, etc
<thefinn93> i'm sure there are more that I can think of
<bkerensa> thefinn93: It was said in humor :P
<thefinn93> yeah i know
<thefinn93> but posters *would* be good
<bkerensa> thefinn93: We will surely be doing some flyer distro though
<thefinn93> cool
<bkerensa> I wanna setup a day next month that me and you hit up Portland
<bkerensa> all the cool spots
<bkerensa> small cafes, freegeek, PSU, everywhere
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> alright
<thefinn93> we should decide where to go ahead of time
<thefinn93> wait for it...
<thefinn93> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=
<thefinn93> 210471174201122896006.0004aa8024f52a830687f
<thefinn93> sign in to edit, bkerensa
<thefinn93> http://j.mp/osk2JB
<bkerensa> Oh Darn
<bkerensa> Hmm
<bkerensa> I might have to go do a speech on the 22nd
<bkerensa> at Nedspace
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Wordpress Portland asked me to come talk about Ubuntu
<bkerensa> -.o
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> this could be interesting
<bkerensa> =o
<shantorn_> hows the evening
<thefinn93> tis good
<thefinn93> i got my magstripe reader
<thefinn93> and my barcode scanner
<shantorn_> what are you up to?
<thefinn93> working
<shantorn_> great, what do you use them for
<thefinn93> and now i'm watching Game of Thrones
<el_seano> you should definitely hit up the CS lounge at PSU, and the Linux and Intel Labs
<el_seano> oh whoa
<el_seano> responding to scrollback
<el_seano> my bad :p
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> i do that all the time
<thefinn93> where is that?
<thefinn93> like, what intersection?
<thefinn93> gtg, i'll put it in the list tho
<thefinn93> good idea
<el_seano> It's in the basement of the Engineering Building (although technically it's considered part of the Fourth Avenue Building), on 4th and Hall
<el_seano> (I think it's Hall.  Maybe Harrison.  Across from all the food carts)
<Epitrope> I seem to have been called out on my lurking (like 12 hours ago)... hi!
<Epitrope> I met some of you guys at OSCON a few weeks ago
<Epitrope> I was one of the volunteers at the Free Geek booth
 * el_seano throws FG gang signs.
<bkerensa> thefinn93: ping
<shantorn> hi all, so what does the bot do?
<el_seano> dunno!
<el_seano> thefinn93|bot: help
<el_seano> .help
<el_seano> $help
<el_seano> :/
<shantorn> i put 11-10 in a virtual and boy its a slug with 1.5gb of ram and 2 cores
<shantorn> and for some reason i couldnt turn unity off
<el_seano> :(
<MarkDude> Unity does not want to be turned off
<MarkDude> it is becoming self -aware
<MarkDude> It knows better then humans it thinks
<el_seano> and so began the Gnome Wars.
<MarkDude> btw, the bot stores info- to give to our soon to be robot overlord masters
<MarkDude> once Skynet becomes aware
 * MarkDude for one salutes our soon to be Supy-bot supervisors
<MarkDude> Please dont make me mine salt once humans become slaves
<el_seano> psh, mine salt.  They'll get all the salt they need from our precious bodily fluids.
<MarkDude> Well they still will need us as slaves
<MarkDude> they have been programmed to understand IRONY
<MarkDude> just for craps and giggles
<el_seano> heh
<el_seano> trinary!  I, O, IRONY
<MarkDude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukeHdiszZmE Stop Dave- Im afraid
<bkerensa> hello all :)
<el_seano> hola
<shantorn> hi guys
<shantorn> how goes the day?
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-16
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa just got home from late lunch with Finn :)
<bkerensa> Gnight All
<bkerensa> Ok
<bkerensa> So Food, Beverages, Venue, T-shirts, Magazine, Giveaway
<bkerensa> its all 100% done deal... Just got a company to sponsor food
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> hi dgibbons
<dgibbons> hi
<thefinn93> http://i.imgur.com/ay9JZ.png
<thefinn93> lovin the nightly builds of chromium
<bkerensa> is that Hexxah?
<thefinn93> no...
<thefinn93> hexxeh is someone who builds chromium OS
<thefinn93> and makes it into a nice ISO
<thefinn93> chromium (not OS) is from Google
<thefinn93> bkerensa, see your email/Google Docs
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> but
<bkerensa> Your CR48 runs Chrome OS
<thefinn93> yes?
<thefinn93> yes
<bkerensa> which is the proprietary blend
<bkerensa> Chromium OS is the Open Source version
<thefinn93> it's not much different
<bkerensa> so your running Chromium OS or Chrome OS
<bkerensa> correct
<bkerensa> its not much diff
<thefinn93> Chrome (and Chrome OS) are build as follows (as I understand it):
<thefinn93> -take chromium source code
<thefinn93> - rebrand as Chrome
<thefinn93> - add flash
<thefinn93> - add mp3, other proprietary format support
<thefinn93> - compile
<bkerensa> thefinn93: See gdoc chat
<bkerensa> ?
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-17
<shantorn> good evening all?
<shantorn> whats new this evening?
<bkerensa> nothing much
<bkerensa> we got food for Ubuntu Global Jam
<bkerensa> and lots of stuff to giveaway :)
<shantorn> thats great
<shantorn> i always seem to have bad timing in this channel, i rarely get to visit with you folks
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> oh yay I'm now a member of the Software Association of Oregon :P
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> what's that do for you?
<bkerensa> nothing at all :P
<bkerensa> I guess its good for business people and such
<bkerensa> I think I get discounts to certain events and things in Portland
<bkerensa> Oregon*
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> cool
<bkerensa> http://www.linuxjournal.com/event/ubuntu-global-jam-oregon
<thefinn93> cool
<bkerensa> sheesh
<bkerensa> tagging that CLS photo on Google+ was hard
<bkerensa> I take that back
<bkerensa> I guess I get to go to an Annual Member Dinner and Golf Tournament
<matin> hi
<bkerensa> hi matin
<shantorn> morning all
<bkerensa> I'm gonna get the fire started
<shantorn> excelent
<shantorn> boy our wiki needs some updating, say is there any way that i can help with the team?
<bkerensa> shantorn: Yeah the Wiki is in progress of being cleaned up
<shantorn> well let me know if there are any other things i might be able to help with. I have to leave now, bbl
<bkerensa> shantorn: Well of course one of the biggest helps is telling more people about Ubuntu... Aside from going to events one thing the LoCo aims to do is advocate online and offline... I do a lot of work on irc and forums helping people
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> :)
<dgibbons> bkerensa: You/someone/Not it! should post about the loco jam event on reddit/r/portland someone should probably post about the global one on /r/ubuntu
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Will be the one to do that he is a Reddit mutant :P
<pl4to> what kind of stuff goes on at the loco jams?
<bkerensa> We will be of course do upgrades to Oneiric and Bug work, Documentation and eat food and socialize
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Plus we got a lot of stuff to giveaway
<pl4to> sounds good
<bkerensa> T-shirts, LinuxJournal and Ubuntu User Subscriptions, Ubuntu Swag, ThinkGeek Gift Certificate
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Plus PuppetLabs has nice comfy couches
<bkerensa> We would love to have you join us :)
<pl4to> it's definitely something I'd be interested in but I live in Bend, course if the circumstances are right I'll show up regardless
<bkerensa> pl4to: Well we do hope in the future to have events throughout the state :)
<pl4to> I'll be staying up to date here at the least, so in the case that I can make it, I will.
<bkerensa> Mmmm Shanghai Noodle House bowls for the win
<bkerensa> Linux New Media is sending a box too.... TheFinn93 might have to be my rickshaw and help me get all this stuff to PuppetLabs for the event
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> i can help with that
<shantorn> guys will there be official 1.10 disk for us to use for installing?
<shantorn> wifi and ethernet?
<bkerensa> There will be wifi and ethernet
<thefinn93> and probably some flash drives
<thefinn93> i'll bring one
<bkerensa> 11.10 wont have CD's out till October
<bkerensa> but we will have thumb drives
<bkerensa> and they have powerful wifi
<shantorn> will we have burned ones?
<thefinn93> if you make them
<thefinn93> :D
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> When October rolls around we will have CD's
<thefinn93> yeah i'll probably burn one or two just to be safe
<bkerensa> I might have a spare CD-R or two and burn copies
<thefinn93> i have a spindle of them
<bkerensa> I always give my spindles away
<bkerensa> :)
<shantorn> well my thoughts are that I will bring my son's desktop and my laptop and we will install together, so bringing a few disks isnt a problem
<bkerensa> I have no use for them
<thefinn93> shantorn, what about flash drives?
<thefinn93> they're my preferred medium of installation
<shantorn> why?
<bkerensa> Faster
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Faster to make a USB install fob and then they also dont scratch or break as easy
<thefinn93> yeah
<shantorn> hmm, i havent found that to be the case, maybe its my flash drives
<thefinn93> and i find that CDs always get messed up
<bkerensa> yeah
<thefinn93> like don't even burn right
<thefinn93> then you've wasted a CD
<bkerensa> indeed
<thefinn93> yeah
<shantorn> i have never had one burn wrong with eother of my pc as long as i use k3b
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> dang, trimet's API and python do NOT like each other
<thefinn93> v
<thefinn93> http://video.linux.com/video/2127
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> microsoft wishes linux happy birthday
<shantorn> very interesting
<shantorn> i have 11.10 in a vm and its sure is buggy unlike 11.04
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-18
<shantorn> evening all
<shantorn> how are you guys holding up in Ptown tonight
<thefinn93> i'm bored
<thefinn93> i ought to go do something
<thefinn93> I got a Square
<thefinn93> but i have no smartphone
<thefinn93> :(
<shantorn> what is a square?
<thefinn93> http://squareup.com
<shantorn> why do you have one?
<thefinn93> idk
<thefinn93> why not
<thefinn93> wanted to play around with it
<shantorn> ok
<shantorn> are they very costly?
<thefinn93> they are free
<shantorn> cool, would be fun to try then
<thefinn93> do you have a device with iOS or Android?
<shantorn> ipod
<shantorn> touch 3g
<shantorn> it was a prize
<thefinn93> there ya go
<thefinn93> get a square
<thefinn93> mine took like 3 days to come
 * bkerensa just ordered a square
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> your phone doesn't support it
<thefinn93> isn't supported*
<bkerensa> wrong
<bkerensa> I have a android tablet
<bkerensa> it has the same port
<bkerensa> and have wifi
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> haha
<thefinn93> oh right
<thefinn93> wame port?
<thefinn93> same*
 * bkerensa needs to go return this Blockbuster Express movie and such
<thefinn93> LOL
 * thefinn93 didn't know Blockbuster was still around
 * thefinn93 needs to find hist analygraph glasses 
<thefinn93> play me some 3D minecraft
<shantorn> minecraft, what is the big deal about that  game, people seem to love it
<thefinn93> it's an amazing game
 * thefinn93 is going AFK
<thefinn93> bye
<shantorn> take care
<el_seano> minecraft is a near perfect combination of mindless repitition, material acquisition, and creative freedom.
<el_seano> not to mention it has a hugely active, and frequently interesting community
<el_seano> also, also; it's cheap and runs good on linux :)
<shantorn> i see
<shantorn> but its blocky year 2k graphics
<el_seano> well, yeah.  But then consider the sort of budget's most mainstream games have to work with.
<el_seano> this was basically a goof off project that blew up
<m60_pidgin> mint fans, anyone?
<bkerensa> mmm
<bkerensa> I like mint candies
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> darn
 * bkerensa snaps his fingers
 * thefinn93 pings everybody
<thefinn93> anyone up?
<thefinn93> I have some code I need yall to try
<thefinn93> it's a GNOME panel applet that displays realtime TransitTracker data
<shantorn> hi
<bkerensa> good morning
<shantorn> good morning bkerensa
<shantorn> how are you
<bkerensa> I'm just waking up... a bit tired but im here
<bkerensa> :D
<shantorn> thats good, i would hate for it to be the alternative
<shantorn> whats on todays agenda
<bkerensa> just dealing with email and relaxing :)
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Global Jam T-shirts should be arriving this morning :) I will post pics to Ubuntu Oregon FB page when they come
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Ubuntu Oregon Global Jam Shirts - http://imgur.com/k1Q6m
<shantorn> nice shirt
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-19
<bkerensa> good morning all :)
<bkerensa> hi jhmextern
<jhmextern> hi bkerensa.
<jhmextern> I am at work and some times I check the IRC
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-20
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> finally I just got home from Wilsonville
<shantorn> hello all
<goddard> hey
<bkerensa> hi everyone :D
<bkerensa> Hope you are all having a wondering weekend :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-21
<bkerensa> Good Evening Everyone.... Hopefully the heat from the sun plus your ubuntu powered laptops, desktops and servers are not overwhelming you! I had to shut my laptop off for the day :D
<tgm4883> Just got back from SF today, why is it so hot here? What did you guys do while I was gone!
<bkerensa> tgm4883: No idea its horrible
<bkerensa> tgm4883: It was 97 at my house in SW PDX today and.... I had to shutdown my laptop and just use my desktop it got so hot
<thefinn93> ping
<thefinn93> I met someone at the a reddit party
<thefinn93> he said he came to Oregon for the tech community
<thefinn93> said he would join us
<thefinn93> w00t
<thefinn93> wow
<thefinn93> in the software center
<thefinn93> search for "Ubuntu User"
<thefinn93> you can buy digital copies of the magazine
<thefinn93> $16 each by the looks of it
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-18
<c_smith> yo
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-13
<bkerensa> kees: http://www.spinics.net/lists/netdev/msg246151.html
<bkerensa> =/
<kees> bkerensa: looks pretty good. probably wanted to CC lkml too, and wrap that line to 80 characters. see sections 4 and 5 of Documentation/SubmittingPatches (which discusses using scripts/checkpatch.pl and scripts/get_maintainer.pl)
<bkerensa> kees: so I think the issue is this is not part of the Kernel
<bkerensa> kees:  I did not see it in the kernel git
<kees> bkerensa: oh! sorry, I misunderstood. this is in the userspace tools?
<bkerensa> kees: http://www.skbuff.net/iputils/
<bkerensa> kees: yeah
<bkerensa> http://www.linux-ipv6.org/gitweb/gitweb.cgi?p=gitroot/iputils.git
<kees> ah-ha, okay. that I'm not sure about then. :P
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> I am going to let this be the last attempt to get this patch in
<bkerensa> this upstream is bizarre
<bkerensa> why would it use netdev mailing list if it was not kernel?
<kees> yeah, the networks tools move all over the place.
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> I wish Debian would just take my patch
<bkerensa> then we could get rid of this nonsense punctuation
<kees> heh
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-14
<blkperl> bkerensa: hey, we're an approved loco right? get us the Ubuntu Server books plz :P
<bkerensa> blkperl: its one book and I have requested it
<blkperl> :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-08-15
<c_smith> does anyone even talk here anymore?
<wxl> c_smith: yep, but it's usually me, apparently talking to myself.
<c_smith>  caffeine lol, seems like it, gonna have to idle here more.
<c_smith> wools....
<c_smith> *woops. forgot I still had caffeine typed in the text bar. XD
<wxl> c_smith: where you from in or?
